

William Zinsser: Writing "On Writing Well" and keeping it up-to-date for 35 years - ekpyrotic
http://www.theamericanscholar.org/visions-and-revisions/

======
euroclydon
This guy is awesome! I bought his audio book and "loaned" the MP3s to a
friend. He has since begun re-writing many of his essays, AND has enrolled for
a $3,000 summer course with Zinsser in NYC. If that's not a ringing anti-DRM
endorsement, I don't know what is.

------
zaidf
If you want to learn to cut the bullshit out of your writing and just make
your point, read this book! And then read it again.

------
jamesbritt
Very neat. I've just started reading that book.

~~~
Poleris
Me too: just finished it yesterday. Almost feels like the Baader-Meinhof
phenomenon.

~~~
eru
Care to explain "Baader-Meinhof phenomenon"?

~~~
Poleris
From Wikipedia: The Baader-Meinhof phenomenon occurs when a person, after
having learned some (usually obscure) fact, word, phrase, or other item for
the first time, encounters that item again, perhaps several times, shortly
after having learned it.

In this case, after finishing the book I noticed several articles on news
sites talking about the author. Perhaps this would be better categorized under
the recency effect.

~~~
eru
OK, thanks. In Germany the Baader-Meinhof name is firmly associated with
terrorism. (And that's where the phenomen got its name from, too.)

